# Which car should I get?



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

If you have actually driven #4, then you would not have posted this question.


----------



## geekfob (Nov 16, 2004)

That's the truth!  So I just drove a 00 M Coupe and it was AWESOME! But knowing there's a better one out there caused me to put the purchase on hold for a little bit. I'll let you know what happens after I drive a 01-02 M Coupe.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I wouldnt do it unless you can afford to buy one.


----------



## geekfob (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a very good point, seeing that the 01-02 is a good 10k more expensive. But you gotta have a goal in mind


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Trust me, after you drive the S54, the S52 isnt good enough. 

So if you dont have the cash, save it for another day and just get the S52.


----------



## geekfob (Nov 16, 2004)

I appreciate your help and honesty. I'll keep you updated.


----------

